# New Loft Pictures



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

My loft under construction.





































I have more pics to add but have not yet gotten them from my camera yet. I am still a ways from being finished, and have plenty of room off the back side for additions.


----------



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

And, that's where I have left my work...with a half complete aviary on the front. I am thinking with using manual clocks I need a stall trap, I intend to put a Sputnik over top of the stall trap....Is that right, to keep birds from spooking away from trapping? I also intend to add a larger California boxy style aviary on the side. I have a long list of things to do on this before jumping in to getting birds. Time is the issue.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats looking very good!! What kind of birds are you gonna get?? 

Very nice keep up the good work!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Outstanding looking start. Can't wait to see it finished and full of birds. Good luck. Send Pix's when it is done.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lookin' good!!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

does anyone know where sky pirate is from?
looks like he does very good work


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Good job on the loft!!! 


stoN3d, you might want to contact (send a PM) this person and ask.


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

Nice building skills there buddy
Keep up the good work......

somebody please put up links pf free plans for loft designs
i am trying to help a pigeon friend build a loft for his cappuchines and i dont know wat kind of loft would suit a cappuchine \ showbird.


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

VERY nice building but a bit too small for me. I really like those fly pens also.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*I like to see more pics...*

Very Impressive!!! Is there any division inside the loft yet?


----------



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you everybody. There is no division in this loft yet. I am still in thought of exactly how I want to build 2 more rooms off the back. I have been reading and trying to understand the best of everything I will need to be a consistent homing racer. 

Cocks, hens, nestboxes, widowhood all has me wondering how to do it best with the space I have...including the extra space to build off the back. Next I will paint the roof the color of the stuff on top now, add vents, watering access from outside, perches, a trap....the list goes on. 

Suggestions are appreciated...Should I divide this box so far? What 2 rooms would that make?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Good job on the loft!!!
> 
> 
> stoN3d, you might want to contact (send a PM) this person and ask.


good idea 
I wanst thinking lol


----------



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

Construction has resumed with putting together two aviaries. One for each side. They are similar to the ones in the front, only deeper and taller.

The loft is being being divided on the inside with 5 feet on the right and 3 feet on the left. Both sides are 6 feet front to back. My plan is to start with mated pairs and breed on the right side and race out of the left. Once I have stained the aviaries I will post more pics.

An addition off the back is still under thought of how big do I really need it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

cant wait to see your end result, its good that you have plenty of avairy space the birds will love it , the only time they dont is when a bird of prey is sitting on it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That really looks good. Please post more pictures as you work on it. I love looking at different loft ideas.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Vents...*

I know you're not done yet, but I only want to suggest this to you so that when they're flying inside the loft the dust can be blown out or there's a way out... The closer to the floor the vents, the better, you can also put a swinging door so the cold air dont go in, of course you have to put some higher vents so the summer heat, inside the loft will come out...


----------



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you for the tip on vent location. I have been pondering this. I think your suggested vent location is the most logical spot. Once I have these two side aviaries mounted, I will put watering boxes beneath them on either side. This will not leave much room for side vents....so,I think I will put them where you x'd the spot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree the floor vents are great and if you build them so you can close off those vents in winter they can be that much better ,trust me you wont go wrong


----------



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

Still workin' on it.


----------



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

I still have to cut and stain firring strips for the outside of the new aviaries, divide the inside of the loft, make nest boxes and perches.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's looking really good! You are doing a terrific job!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's looking great! I can hardly wait to see it finished.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

That is very good work!! Keep us updated!


----------



## breeder (Jul 24, 2008)

*more........*

your loft loooooooks GREAT.....i want more pics...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Can you tell me the dimensions for this?


----------



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

Gurbir said:


> Can you tell me the dimensions for this?


The loft is 8x6. I will add a more open style loft off the back.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

nice loft sky pirate. how i whish i can build one on my backyard too.


----------



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks ya'll. I just wish I was finished and had some birds. The getting dark at 5:00 PM does not help much either.


----------

